# Éste es el método pcb mas bonito que he cosechado !



## reyvilla (Mar 11, 2010)

Buenas, depues de terminar de experimentar un poco con tantos sistemas y miles de metodos me he tomado la molestia de realizar practicas que realmente valen la pena, sobre todo cuando se quiere algo bueno, bonito y barato, bueno no tan barato. En esta ocasion no pretendo realizar maromas como en muchos de los casos para hacer un pcb perfecto. Mas sin embargo lo que si digo es que un poquito de paciencia y delicadeza a la hora de realizar el pcb. Bueno ahora si vamos a ver de que se trata.                                                                                                             ____________________________________________________________________________________________________*Materiales:*tiner preferiblemente. Opcional Papel Contact. O de calcomania.*laminadora si disponen preferiblemente, si no, plancha.*PCB nuevo Sin Rayaduras y sin Marcas*Un Pquito de aceite.____________________________________________________________________________________________________*Explicacion:____________________________________________________________________________________________________*A la hora de querer realizar un pcb que quede realmente bien, tenemos que exijir al comprarlo nuevo que este en perfecto estado ya que esto evita estar lijando el pcb y desgastandolo, lo digo sobre todo porque al lijar asi sea con una esponja el pcb creamos micro-orificios en el pcb que orijinan que no quede bien el circuito en la placa aparte a la hora del atacado con el acido no solo corroe el cobre descubierto si no parte del que esta protejido y esto a su vez se debe por que siempre va a quedar un lado mas lijado que el otro y ese que quedo con menos cobre tiende a seder mas rapido y a la final daña las pistas en fin a que evitar lijar el pcb asi sea con una esponja. El tiner tiene 2 funciones, la primera quitar cualquier residuo de la placa por ejemplo es un buen removedor de toner a la hora de limpiar el pcb y el segundo prepara el pcb antes de realizar la transferencia para que el toner se adiera mejor. Ahora los mas importante el papel, yo creo en lo particular que en todo el mundo lo deben de vender pues es muy común, es con el cual forramos los cuadernos y libros, etc. Cualquier papel autoadhesivo, lo que vamos a usar en si no es el que tiene el adhesivo si no el que que normalmente se descarta, el cual es muy especial ya que no permite a adhesion completa del toner en el, ojo hay papeles similares como el que dan en las carnicerias y charcuterias. La diferencia es que este tiene el conservante que mantienen los alimentos frescos les digo por que tambien probe con ese y termine dañando un toner por que el papel era amaserado. El aceite este es opcional a mi me ha funcionando muy bien, ayuda tambien a que el toner no se adiera mucho al papel pero a su vez permite que se adiera mas a la pcb y esto por que? bueno no lo se muy bien a ciencia cierta, pero si mejora mucho la adherencia del toner al pcb. La idea es antes de imprimir el pcb en el papel, por cierto la impresion debe quedar por la parte lisa del papel, con un poquito de papel higienico o puede ser servilleta, tomar un poquito de aceite pero minino, y pasarcelo al papel por la parte que se va a imprimir, pero bien minimo ok...Seguimos la laminadora o plastificadora yo la prefiero ya que es mucho mas efectiva que la plancha debido a que aplica una temperatura bien controlada en todo el pcb y una presion constante por todo el pcb tambien por lo que si lo comparamos con la plancha no siempre vamos a tener la misma presion en todo el pcb ni la temperatura, pero es opcional como dije._______________________________________________________________________________________________*Aplicacion:_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*Limpiamos el pcb con el tiner unicamente.Preparamos el papel e imprimimos el circuito, al imprimir en ocaciones podemos notar que se corre el circuito es porque el papel se corrio ya que se tiene a deslizar por los rodillos de la impresora para evitar eso coloquen el la punta un poquito de adhesivo de papel para que no deslice. Nota: nunca tube problemas con lo del aceite y el papel, no el bañar el papel en aceite repito en medio pasarle una gota o dos en donde va el circuito y luego pueden pasar una servilleta seca para quitar el sobrante.Despues que este seco el PCB del tiner transferimos, si es la laminadora a 180º pasamos 3 veces y ya. Si es con la plancha sin aplicar presion solo con la del peso de la plancha 1 minuto o menos dependiendo de la plancha, pasamos  por todo el pcb suave muy suave.Luego lo sumergen en agua con mucho cuidado, el agua previamente caliente alli esperan unos 5 a 10 minutos a que el papel salga solo el caso de que no termine de salir solo,  lo vamos alar con mucho cuidado vamos a ver que si lo hicimos bien el 99.9999% del toner queda en el pcb y en la oja el 0.00000001%.Al terminar este proceso sumerger en agua muy fria un instante para que se termine de pegar el pcb. Despues al acido sin descuidar, hay que estar muy pendientes al manipular el pcb antes de meterlo al acido ya que el toner se despega muy facil del pcb. Aca dejo unas imagenes del circuito que realice, no es el mejor pero si es el mejor ejemplo de porque no sebe lijarse el pcb, y a pesar de todo quedo bastante bien, despues subo mas o un video...Saludos*********************************************************************************************************************************PD: Otra idea para que se despegue mas facil el papel del pcb. Antes de hacer la transferencia al pcb. Yo lo que hice fue colocarle un poquitin de jabon liquido a la hoja pero esta ves por la parte de atras no la del circuito con cuidado e inmediatamente hice la tranferencia con la laminadora y sale solo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2010)

pero si usas papel ilustracion sale mejor la placa


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 11, 2010)

no lo creo ya que quedan diminutos trozos de papel en el circuito, el que coloque fue una referencia quedo asi debido al mal procedimiento que reaice


----------



## az123 (Abr 2, 2010)

hola,tengo una pregunta, que tipo de aceite usas?, no tengo impresora laser en mi casa, puedo imprimirlo en otro lado y hacer la transferencia despues o tiene que ser inmediato
gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2010)

amigo si tenes impresora laser ,usa papel ilustracion sin aceite ni nada ,con papel comun tambien sale bien 
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2010)

hola, muy bueno , me asobra esas lineas finas.

te hago unas consultas:

1 -- tu desicion de hacer las pistas tan finas es solo para demostrar que salen bien o por otro motivo??
2 -- veo que explicas lo de que el percloruro come tambien a las pistas si el cobre esta rayado y explicas muy bien lo de el papel.
pero con el tema de el tiempo de el acido no le dedicas casi nada o nada.
¿¿ como has manejado eso ??? 
sacar la placa en el momento justo sin esta r pendiente??
el ataque de el acido varia si es la primer usada o no, varia con la temperatura tambien.
a mi cuando hacia se me pasaban a veces.
cuentame por favor ese tema, si has tenido algun cuidado especial o tecnica.

saludos y gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2010)

Fernando ,vamos si ya sabes todo eso ,le estas haciendo una prueba al pibe, ja ja ja


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2010)

hola, hace rato que me entretengo con teoria, y poca.
no me gusta hacer placas, cuando las hacia ...las hacia.

dibujar, pasar al pertinax.
acido.

Y LUEGO TODOS LOS AGUJEROS !!!!!!!!!!:enfadado:

no , disculpa, pero no soy un amante de hacer placas, recuerrdo que hace mas de 20 años (o eran 200? ) me gustaba , diseñar el dibujo de mis esquemas, ver como hacer para reorganizar los compo para que no haya muchas pistas dando vueltas.
pero me canse .

hace rato que tengo que hacer algo:
ya tengo un par de modelos de placas que mande a fabricar (mandas a hacer 50 y tenes para rato y listas) .
pero tengo que hacer otros modelos.
luego uno las reconfigura un poco con maña.

ADEMAS.
ahora que me achique , tenes que tener lugar donde hacer el trabajo .

me interesa saber, aca el pibe esta compartiendo su mejor solucion , ya te digo, no soy un experto y por eso hace años que si tengo que armar algo :
o las hago en base a las placas que tengo ya hechas .
o me salen un asco (comparadas con las que ponen aca en las fotos ) .

y lo de el acido, algun dia les pondre una foto , hace mas de 15 años me compre en drogueria rettiene un bidon de creo que 20 litros de percloruro....ahi esta.
cada tanto lo uso.
cada tantisimo.
pero me tengo que obligar a controlar, a estar con la placa.
si: percloruro un poco tibio y mirar, una luz de fondo biene bien.
pero cuando hacia SIEMPRE , pero siempre algo me distraia, me olvidaba y al rato iba por la placa y siempre alguna pista se habia deshecho.,
asi que luego a reconstruir esa pista con un alambrecito .........
y los agujeros.....ya no me da la vista como antes.

odio hacer impresos , jamas me meto mas que para consultar.

saludos y disculpen, esa es la parte de la electronica que menos me gusta hoy dia .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2010)

somos dos yo tampoco ago mis placas,los prototipos algunas beses si las ago,pero tengo un plaquetero que se lo único que ase es plaquetas,y no ago de  50 sino series de 500 
por otro lado me asombra lo del pibe ,no creo que sea la mejor solución,
mi método= imprimo,luego ago fotocopia común y silvestre ,plancha y listo plaqueta y por lo menos ami me salen bien ,a mi parecer esta un asco la plaqueta del pibe,pero vale probar con su método,quizas para el le resulte,aunque ya ay muchos tutoriales posteados de probada eficacia que por tu experiencia de seguro ya lo sabes
ay va una imagen de una placa echa por mi ,es la fuente del  amigo nicolau


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2010)

la placa de el pibe no es un asco.
por eso pregunte en el punto 1 "el criterio" , por que hace las pistas tan finas.

yo lo que mire es que las pistas finas salen bien, digamso que tienen buen "contraste" :
la pista esta bien con cobre y donde no deberia haber cobre no lo hay.

luego como uno hace el dibujo es si algo iscutible, de criterios.
a mi tambien me gusta mas la tuya, haces las pistas bien, con el tamaño correcto .

debian, me pasas ls datos de tu plaquetero , para consultarle.
pasamelo por MP por que no se como caiga eso de andar haciendo publicidad ahora que ya hay en el foro.
gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2010)

si es cuestion de gustos nada mas ,no quise decir que fuera un asco perdon


----------



## nacho_brc (Abr 5, 2010)

la placa del flaco esta diseñada con pcb wizard seguramente.. ese programa aveces hace las pistas mas largas, cortas, anchas o finitas para ahorrar componentes como resistencias pequeñas.. ademas.. generalmente hace las pistas para ahorrar percloruro.. osea.. deja las pistas necesarias separadas por unos milimetros y el resto lo deja de tal forma que no haga falta atacar demasiado con el quimico.


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jul 29, 2010)

cof115 dijo:


> con papel comun tambien sale bien
> saludos



Con papel comun ni pidiendole a Dios


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 29, 2010)

fabiansanabria dijo:


> Con papel comun ni pidiendole a Dios



yo no e tenido problemas con papel comun ,es cuestion de agarrarle la mano al metodo


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2010)

Yo he usado muchas veces el papel (satinado y finito) de las revistas gratis que hay en el supermercado.
Anda muy bien y la verdad que no le pedí a nadie. ¿Si le pido a Dios algo me saldrán mejor? ¿O me dejarán de salir?

El papel siliconado de atrás de los stickers también funciona muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 8, 2011)

Yo tambien uso papel lustre (ilustración) delgado y puedo mandar lineas de 0.2mm sin riesgo de que se interrumpan.

Modifique una laminadora de 10cm de las de office depot: 
0 le quite la carcaza
1 Le puenteé el fusible termico.
2 le quite el switch termico fijo y le coloque uno variable sobre la el marco de la resistencia.

De este modo puede hacer placas de 5x5 o 10x5 incluso 15x5 con solo dos pasadas.

El papel lustre amarillo es tan bueno que casi no deja residuos en la PCB.

Trabajo todos mis diseños en Corel Draw. Por mera costumbre.

Por cierto me he gastado un monton de discos de dremel en cortar PCBs. Despues de probar metodos y consejos de todo el mundo un vidriero me resolvio el tema. Se le llaman Garfias y son unas laminas de acero al alto carbon sin filo que se usan para cortar Fibra de Vidrio.  Las venden en tlalpalerias bien surtidas. Su sustituto inmediato es el reverso de la hoja de un cutter. Apollandose sobre una regla se tallan unas 8 veces de cada lado y la tablilla se rompe a la primera de un modo limpio. 

Para los agujeros hay que usar brocas de carburo de tungsteno. Cuidado que circulan muchisimas brocas "reacondicionadas" a las cuales se les ha vuelto a sacar filo. Al hacerlo eliminaron el baño de tungsteno (o polvo de diamante segun sea el caso) y las brocas se desafilan a la primera. Tengo una broca 70 (como .028") que ya lleva mas de 2000 agujeritos y sospecho que le quedan muchos mas. En cambio he comprado brocas que con 50 o 100 ya no dan una. 

P.D. La PCB que muestro tenia un error, asi que no coincide del todo con la de la derecha que es la versión correjida.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 8, 2011)

los cartuchos de toner que venden rellenados..  que tan buena calidad son???? o tendria que ser cartuchos originales de toner, para que pueda imprimir las pcb???????


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 8, 2011)

Mi impresora es una Samsung ML-1910 y yo le recargo los cartuchos. No le note mayor diferencia con los originales. Con los toner de copiadora nunca he podido obtener resultados decentes.


----------



## Coitsu (May 18, 2012)

Hola,

Se que este tema lleva mucho tiempo, pero como he empezado a realizar pcb con el metodo de la plancha quiero explorar nuevos horizontes, asi que he estado buscando entre 2 opciones, ya sea una prensa termica o una laminadora.

De las 2 opciones veo la laminadora como la mas rapida de realizar, aca solo venden laminadoras de la marca Tower, espero sirva. 

Quisiera saber que circuito es el que se utiliza para el control de temperatura o que cambios se realizan. Yo por ejemplo tengo pensado usar una laminadora de la marca Tower, que son las unicas que encuentro.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (May 18, 2012)

Yo compre un termostato electrico para controlar la temperatura. Es un interruptor formado por dos laminas que se dilatan de acuerdo a la temperatura. El mio lo compre en una tienda de componentes industriales, pero un termostato de plancha tambien puede servirte. Algunas laminadoras tienen control de temperatura de fabrica. La prensa termica es bastante mas cara y a mi no me ha resultado tan eficaz ya que el plato superior (que es el que se calienta) no es los suficientemente liso y me deja bandas sin transferir.


----------



## reyvilla (May 18, 2012)

Hola yo para no tener ese problema me compre una doble carta con control de giro del motor y control de temperatura, es la misma que esta aqui pero de otra marca:


----------



## Coitsu (May 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones, me voy definitivamente por la laminadora, ahora estoy desarrollando un circuito para darle mas temperatura y que sea mas constante, con el fin de reducir el tiempo de precalentamiento y la cantidad de pasadas que le voy a dar a la placa hasta que quede impreso.

Aqui tengo una duda, alguien que tenga experiencia si me pudiera decir la temperatura optima para el precalentamiento y el trabajo en si, pero en el menor tiempo posible. Estos valores son importantes para mi circuito y agradeceria mucho si alguien pudiera datearme.

El otro aspecto seria el papel, he leido por ahi que el que mejor le va a la laminadora es el papel fotosensible. Es eso cierto?


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (May 21, 2012)

El que a mi mas me ha servido es el papel "Lustre" o "Ilustración" no se como se llamará fuera de México. La temperatura es mejor averiguarla por ensayo y error. Aunque, es verdad que a mayor temperatura menor nuemro de pasadas, tambien pierdes definición. una linea de .20 mm puede llegar a hacerse de .5 o mas con una temperatura muy alta. Yo solo doy 1 o dos pasadas con la laminadora como la tengo ahora mismo y transfiere perfectamente. La temperatura tambien dependera del tipo de toner, de hecho cada que relleno el mio tengo que volver a ajustarla. Suerte.


----------



## Coitsu (May 22, 2012)

Tienes razon amigo juanministrador, no hay exito sin la famosa "prueba y error" ya que todo se va a ajustar a la laminadora que consiga. El desarrollo del circuito para aumentar y controlar la temperatura la deje en stand-by ya que estuve leyendo mas y para las laminadoras que ya traen control de temperatura digital y otras bondades solo es necesario cambiar el fusible y el termostato asi que iré por ese camino. Espero no pasarme de temperatura y terminar fundiendo los rodillos, aunque por ahi leí que no se debe pasar de los 180 o 185°C. Seguiré con este proyecto y comentaré mis avances. Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (May 22, 2012)

Yo les cuento, tengo una impresora a la cual se le quemo la lampara calefactora entonces cuando imprimo el tones solo se fija por la accion estatica y del poquito aceite que le unte sobre el papel lustre, en fin asi lo llevo directo a la plancha y wuala se pega todito, ahorita estoy con querer comprarme una laminadora a ver que tal sale con eso.

Por cierto ahora ya puedo hacer circuitos que lleven SOT23-6 sin mayor problema.


----------



## GERI (May 22, 2012)

Como están, tanto tiempo hasta que al fin encontraron "El Mejor Papel..." busquen en el foro...
Saludos...


----------



## Coitsu (May 23, 2012)

Hola, estuve leyendo sobre el mejor papel, me va a ayudar mucho en el numero de pasadas y tiempo de precalentamiento. Pero tengo la duda de donde conseguir ese Liner o Papel base de los Vinilos Autoadhesivos. Seguí leyendo y tengo que conseguir vinilo, no el papel en si, usado en plotters o stickers mmm donde puedo conseguir tal elemento?

Sobre el avance de la laminadora, llegué con una con control digital cuyo tiempo de precalentamiento es de 15 minutos y su temperatura de trabajo es de 90 a 150°C, definitivamente voy a tener que cambiar el fusible y el termostato para reducir el tiempo de precalentamiento y aumentar la temperatura

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2012)

coitsu dijo:
			
		

> no el papel en si, usado en plotters o stickers mmm donde puedo conseguir tal elemento?


en las imprentas que hacen ploteo tienen .ellos saben


----------



## marveto2 (May 23, 2012)

cual seria la diferencia si el pcb se imprime con impresora inject en lugar de laser??


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2012)

marveto2 dijo:


> cual seria la diferencia si el pcb se imprime con impresora inject en lugar de laser??



Con Inkjet *NO* sirve.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (May 23, 2012)

Sirve si se imprime directo a la placa con tintas durabrite o viviera y se calienta. Lo he probado con una impresora EPSON R290.


----------



## marveto2 (May 24, 2012)

en que sentido no sirve??, porque lo intente hacer y la tinta se paso pero tube problemas al retirar el papel, lo intentare de nuevo.(con mas cuidado).......
la tinta inkjet se disuelve con el acido?
hay que repasar las pistas con marcador?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 24, 2012)

la tinta inkjet no sirve porque no se transfiere nada a la placa,el toner si queda bien pegado a la placa y no ay que repasar con ningún marcador,
si no tienes impresora lazer ,podes ir con la hoja impresa del pcb a sacarle una copia en cualquier librería 
y con la fotocopia si sale la transferencia

estamos ablando del método de la planchita no?


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (May 25, 2012)

Tienes razón mi comentario se presta a confusión. Yo hablaba de usar una impresora de cd's para imprimir directamente sobre el cobre con tintas que se vuelven insolubles al calentarse. Lamento si di la impresión de que una inkjet se puede usar para el metodo de la plancha o laminadora.


----------



## marveto2 (May 25, 2012)

alguien me puede decir como retirar el papel de fotografia??,
 es que la tinta y el papel se queda pegado a la baquelita y no puedo retirarla, lo dejo 15minutos en el agua y solo se alcansa a sacar una cierta parte hasta que se logra ver el diseño a traves del papel, pero el papel restante no sale...
sera que me exedo en el tiempo de planchado?


----------



## R-Mario (May 25, 2012)

Puedes frotarlo con los dedos suavemente hasta retirar el papel sobrante, aunque no lo creas el toner cuando lo planchas bien y con suficiente precion queda muy bien fijado al cobre y no se cay tan facil


----------



## Coitsu (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola, tengo una pregunta acerca de la laminadora. Como hacen para pasar la placa que es de apox. 1.4mm de grosor por los rodillos? Si bien me acuerdo que las medidas en las laminadoras son en micrones y lo que se necesita es que sean de por lo menos 1mm. Se puede hacer el ajuste una vez abierto el aparato? Saludos


----------



## reyvilla (Jun 6, 2012)

Mi láminadora se autoajusta no se cual es el máximo pero se he probado con baquélitas gruesas u no me ha dado ningún problema


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 6, 2012)

Si, de 3 diferentes laminadoras que he tenido todas han pasado sin problema. Algunas tienen un muelle que ejerce la presión, pero como el rodillo es de silicon son muy tolerantes a materiales mas anchos.


----------



## Coitsu (Jun 6, 2012)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, ese detalle me tenia cabezon con respecto a mi compra. Despues de adquirirlo voy a hacer las pruebas y comentaré lo sucedido.


----------



## Coitsu (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola a todos, ya tengo la laminadora y he empezado a hacer pruebas. Lamentablemente en mi primera prueba no ha funcionado. Aun no he realizado modificaciones puesto que he querido probar las limitaciones de la máquina.

El procedimiento que seguí fue: La he abierto (solo la carcasa), la he puesto a 150°C y esperé 5-6 minutos. Puse el circuito en los rodillos y lo hice pasar 4 veces (se demoró de 13-15 segundos por cada vez). Al momento de llevarlo al agua no quedo impreso nada. El papel que uso es el Epson SO41117.

En vista de esto, he pensado en conseguir otro tipo de papel (un compañero me ha recomendado papel fotográfico) y hacer un precalentamiento de la placa usando una plancha, y probar. Si esto no funciona, tendré que aumentar la temperatura de la laminadora.

A alguien le ha pasado esto? Tienen alguna sugerencia u otro procedimiento para el exito de este método? Gracias. Saludos


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jul 13, 2012)

Saludos. Buscando en google [toner temperatura fusion] he encontrado referencias que dicen de 175°C a 205°C. asi que yo empezaria en ese rango. A mi me ha funcionado mejor el papel lustre o ilustración y es muuucho mas barato que el fotografico.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 13, 2012)

yo les comparto esta info, es le metodo que uso yo y funciona perfecto:




y les dejo unas fotos:


----------



## Coitsu (Jul 13, 2012)

Voy a tener que buscar entonces reemplazar el termostato y puentear el fusible ya que la temperatura máxima que puedo colocar con su potenciometro lineal es 150°C. Tengo una pregunta, si ese potenciometro equivale a 150°C, cuando haga el cambio y pueda seguir calentando hasta el rango que me mencionó juanministrador, que va a pasar con el potenciomero? Tengo que cambiarlo tambien? o su maximo ya no será 150°C sino que ahora será el nuevo valor maximo?


PDTA. Voy a agregar algunas fotos de la laminadora para que Uds. puedan guiarse mejor y así su ayuda sea mas fructifera. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Coitsu (Jul 16, 2012)

Coitsu dijo:


> Voy a tener que buscar entonces reemplazar el termostato y puentear el fusible ya que la temperatura máxima que puedo colocar con su potenciometro lineal es 150°C. Tengo una pregunta, si ese potenciometro equivale a 150°C, cuando haga el cambio y pueda seguir calentando hasta el rango que me mencionó juanministrador, que va a pasar con el potenciomero? Tengo que cambiarlo tambien? o su maximo ya no será 150°C sino que ahora será el nuevo valor maximo?
> 
> 
> PDTA. Voy a agregar algunas fotos de la laminadora para que Uds. puedan guiarse mejor y así su ayuda sea mas fructifera. Muchas gracias.



Disculpen la demora, aquí agrego las fotos. Espero su pronta ayuda, muchas gracias. Cualquier duda me avisan estaré pendiente


----------



## Coitsu (Jul 17, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> yo les comparto esta info, es le metodo que uso yo y funciona perfecto:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD3rIU7b9QY
> y les dejo unas fotos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76157



Hola, te tengo una pregunta (tmb la hice por youtube). Yo estoy utilzando una laminadora y antes de cambiarle su termostato (ya que necesito mas temperatura que 150°C que es lo max), estaba viendo el mejor papel para transferir. Tu recomiendas es vinil, pero la pregunta es, el vinil que usas es el vinil textil o el vinil autoadhesivo??? El textil es para usar en prendas y el autiadhesivo es para usar en autos, vidrios, etc. Cual usaste en tu experimento? No removiste ninguna capa del papel? Gracias



Amigo juanministrador, tengo unas dudas sobre la laminadora y tu metodo pcb.

Por parte de la laminadora, de cuanto es tu switch termico???

Por parte del metodo pcb que mencionas, busque el papel lustre e ilustracion y son dos papeles diferentes, pero en Mexico les dicen igual. Ahora, el que tu mencionas es el papel de colores que se usa para forrar los cuadernos? Ese papel que en el colegio te decian tal cuaderno con tal color, el papel que tiene su superficie de color brillante y la otra es blanca-opaca??? Y la impresion se hace en la parte brillante no? Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jul 17, 2012)

Efectivamente ese es el papel al que me refería. En cuanto al switch termico, el mio abarca desde 80 hasta 400, lo compre en una tienda de refacciones industriales. Lo tengo aproximadamente entre 175~190 °C. En mi caso termine por desensamblar todo lo que no me era necesario de la laminadora y conservar solo las partes ceramicas y metalicas. Coloque el switch termico entre el tomacorriente y los elementos calefactores en serie, el motor lo deje tal cual estaba. Viendo el circuito de control de tu laminadora, yo optaria por obviarlo y colocar el switch termico (aca le llamamos termostato) en su lugar. Recuerda que al ser un elemento mecanico dicho switch debe estar en contacto directo con los elementos calefactores (con uno de ellos).


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 17, 2012)

Coitsu dijo:


> Hola, te tengo una pregunta (tmb la hice por youtube). Yo estoy utilzando una laminadora y antes de cambiarle su termostato (ya que necesito mas temperatura que 150°C que es lo max), estaba viendo el mejor papel para transferir. Tu recomiendas es vinil, pero la pregunta es, el vinil que usas es el vinil textil o el vinil autoadhesivo??? El textil es para usar en prendas y el autiadhesivo es para usar en autos, vidrios, etc. Cual usaste en tu experimento? No removiste ninguna capa del papel? Gracias



es autoadhecivo cuesta aca en mi pueblo 60pesos MXN el metro


----------



## pip (Jul 18, 2012)

usen papel de naldo lombardi esas revista q*UE* tiran por la calle o que te dan en megatone y todo esos lugares impriman sobre eso con la impresora lá*S*er yo *H*ago asi me *AH*orro un monton de pesos  aparte son *H*ojas finas las que usan para hacer el librito*S* va como cachetada de loco


----------



## xplayo (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola, ¿Dónde podré conseguir la base para hacer una herramienta tipo dremel taladro de banco? como la de juanministrador,  vivo en el DF. También donde puedo conseguir las brocas de carburo de tungsteno y que medida tienen que ser y ya por ultimo donde puedo conseguir ROSOL 3 que usan en el  video que pongo.
el video:




 sale en el tiempo 3:35

Disculpen tanta pregunta pero si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería.

Saludos.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jul 29, 2012)

Saludos Xplayo. Mi base la compre en el DF en Republica del Salvador #24 aunque no recuerdo el numero de local. Dremel vende una base mas robusta pero algo mas cara. En ese mismo pasaje consigues las brocas de tungsteno, El Rosol me parece que es una simple pasta de estaño tambien la venden en esa calle los locales que venden articulos para reballing. La empresa Rapid circuit vende un kit para estañar que no es tan caro y no requiere horneado ni pistola de aire caliente.


----------



## xplayo (Jul 29, 2012)

A ok, gracias por contestar.


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 31, 2012)

Coitsu como van las pruebas con tu laminadora? yo me queria comprar una para utilizar este metodo, y es similar a la que tenes la que queria comprar. funciono?


----------



## xplayo (Jul 31, 2012)

Ya fui a darme la vuelta a republica del salvador y no encontré la base, vi una en mercado libre a $350 pensé que estaba más barata. El kit para estañar de rapid circuit que dices será el de esta foto:
http://www.electronicaestudio.com/i/f/rapid_tin_125.jpg

saludos


----------



## Coitsu (Ago 19, 2012)

maxi1330 dijo:


> Coitsu como van las pruebas con tu laminadora? yo me queria comprar una para utilizar este metodo, y es similar a la que tenes la que queria comprar. funciono?



Hola, disculpa por no contestar a tiempo estuve con algunos papeleos academicos...

Fui a comprar los dos elementos (termostato y fusible) y los reemplacé. Al hacer una prueba de temperatura con un medidor laser obtuve que el elemento calefactor llegaba a 130°C lo cual no era mucho...

Lo que voy a hacer es lo que juanministrador me sugirió, quitar todo lo que no sea necesario, obviar la parte circuital y conectar directamente el termostato a corriente, estoy casi seguro que así si va a funcionar ya que me parece que el circuito o la resistencia lineal de control de temperatura limita el incremento de temperatura.

Las semanas venideras si estaré mas concentrado en este proyecto, así que estaré comentando los nuevos resultados en unos dias.

Saludos


----------



## maxi1330 (Ago 29, 2012)

Coitsu dijo:


> Hola, disculpa por no contestar a tiempo estuve con algunos papeleos academicos...
> 
> Fui a comprar los dos elementos (termostato y fusible) y los reemplacé. Al hacer una prueba de temperatura con un medidor laser obtuve que el elemento calefactor llegaba a 130°C lo cual no era mucho...
> 
> ...



dale,, gracias, voy a estar esperando esos resultados, y x ahi me ahorras que gaste plata sin sentido. gracias


----------



## Coitsu (Sep 6, 2012)

ACTUALIZACIONES

Buenas a todos, he hecho un desvió sobre los pasos que tenia pensado seguir...

Antes de realizar la prueba de conectar directamente 220V a los contactos que van hacia el termostato, preferí darle un poco mas de investigación al tema para hacer mas fructífero el tiempo invertido a costa de esperar un poco mas por resultados posiblemente mas óptimos.

Con esto quiero decir que, he estado estudiando el circuito calefactor y sobre todo el elemento calefactor, y me di cuenta de cosas muy interesantes...

Básicamente el circuito calefactor consta de: linea de alimentación, resistencia, fusible, termostato, resistencia y linea de alimentación.

Ok, esto no es nada del otro mundo, avancemos en la explicación. Cada resistencia tiene un promedio de 65 ohm y están hechas principalmente de necróm. Es un alambre plano de necrom espiralado, como un embobinado, que forma nuestra resistencia. Ahora, yo se que debe existir una tabla que me indique la relacion de corriente o temperatura vs las vueltas, ya que el mio tiene 72 vueltas teniendo el otro dato sería genial porque podría conseguir un alambre mas grueso de menor resistencia valga la redundancia y emplear las vueltas necesarias para sacarle el jugo al proceso de calentamiento, independiente del tipo de termostato o switch térmico que se use...

Ademas, estoy seguro que la gran mayoría de laminadoras tienen el mismo principio y material que usa el mio ya que es de bajo costo y efectivo.

En fin, esta es una misión alternativa (side quest) que voy a emprender con el fin de obtener una eficiencia máxima... por lo pronto puedo decir que: La laminadora como un método para hacer PCB SI FUNCIONA, pero hay que dedicarle el tiempo para sacarle el jugo al máximo... y obvio que vale la pena.

También voy a hacer la conexión directa a 220V, no se me escapa esa recomendación


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Oct 13, 2012)

Saludos. Hace un rato que no entraba. Encontre un papel que me parecio excelente para usarlo de transfer. Se llama papel azucar y lo usan para envolver unos dulces tipicos mexicanos. Tiene una superficie muy lisa, pero no diria que es brillosa, permite una impresion clara y lo que me encanto es que cuando lo pones en agua tibia para separarlo de la placa ¡¡se "cae" solo!! sin el menor esfuerzo en menos de 30 segundos. No deja residuos basicos sobre el toner como el papel couche, por lo que el cloruro ferrico no se contamina ni se opaca. El unico problema es que al ser tan delgado mi impresora (una samsung ml-1710) a veces la arruga. Solo he logrado que me vendieran unas cuantas hojas tamaño carta, si alguien sabe donde conseguirlo haga la prueba (y diga donde jeje) Si alguien en la zona de Ecatepec o D.F. quiere una hoja para probarlo o buscarlo nomas me dice. A ver si puedo subir un video.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Oct 19, 2012)

Video del "papel azucar".





Verdaderamente me sorprende como se desprende.  Nuna rompe una linea por muy delgada que sea. He trazado pistas de 0.2mm y salen sin esfuerzo. El unico defecto sigue siendo que mi impresora arruga a veces las hojas.


----------



## Coitsu (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Buen video juanministrador, voy a probar ese papel con las investigaciones que he realizado.

En cuanto al uso de una laminadora mi conclusión es: SI FUNCIONA. 

Ahora, hay dos puntos que debemos cubrir: Temperatura maxima y velocidad de calentamiento.
Cuando adquieran una laminadora se van a dar cuenta rapidamente donde esta el switch termico, el cual es el problema a atacar. Segun lo que he estado investigando, informandome y probando, la temperatura de transferencia del toner esta entre 150 a 170°C, para ello necesitarán reemplazar el switch termico que viene en la laminadora por otro cuya temperatura de apertura esté por encima de los 170°C.

OJO: En los switch termicos o termostatos van a encontrar 2 tipos de temperaturas (en su hoja de datos): temperatura de operacion y temperatura de apertura. Lo importante es la temperatura de apertura.

Una vez reemplazado este switch ya podemos hacer uso de nuestra laminadora. Ahora, si queremos realizar un proceso de calentura mas rapido deberemos cambiar el elemento calefactor de nuestro equipo.
En una laminadora, encontraremos pegado a los rodillos unas barras de metal y si las sacamos encontraremos nuestro elemento calefactor, en mi caso eran una especie de embobinados de alambre de nicrome plano. La solucion directa sería reemplazar esto por un embobinado mas grueso.

Eso es todo, espero se anime mas gente a probar este método. Ahora voy a probar con diferentes tipos de papel, capaz obtengo resultados que superen mis expectativas.


----------



## marsou (May 14, 2014)

Hola Buenas.

Hago camiones a radio control y como en todos los hobbys me gusta hacer las cosas a mi y comprar lo menos posible.

La cuestión es que me pasaron una placa de leds para hacer flases (como las que llevan los camiones de transportes especiales), tengo un programa PicKit 2 para copiar pics y la primera prueba fue muy bien, monte el circuito en una plotoboard (perdón si no se llama así, es la placa para hacer pruebas). 

Mi problema viene cuando buscando en Internet para hacer yo la placa busco el programa me curro la placa y a la hora de imprimir la imagen........ me sale minúscula respecto a la original. Lo pongo al 100x100 para impresion y no hay forma.

¿Que hago mal?
¿Como lo soluciono?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (May 14, 2014)

Pues depende de _"el programa"_ y su configuración.
Si no se cual es no te puedo decir mas. Hay cientos de programas para hacer circuitos impresos.


----------



## proteus7 (May 14, 2014)

puede ser que tu circuito rebase el area de impresion por eso te sale pequeña, el pcb wizard hace eso cuando el circuito rebasa el area de la hoja de impresion y te mustra un mensaje diciendo que el circuito rebas el area de impresion de la hoja de trabajo.


----------



## marsou (May 14, 2014)

Ups, perdona compi, lo he hecho con el PCB Wizard. Le pongo algún componente y el resto se lo hago mediante puntos y lineas para hacer las pistas y guiándome por los puntos del propio programa para hacerlo.
La cuestion es que cuando le doy a imprimir en vez de hacerlo a tamaño 1/1 lo hace en una miniatura.

Gracias por tu ayuda.



La placa es de aproximadamente 25mm x 35mm, asi que no creo que sea por eso y es lo que mas me extraña pues es una placa muy sencilla y pequeña.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 14, 2014)

mira abre FILE y le picas en preview in browser
ahi vez si tu PCB sale en el centro de la hoja o no
si no sale le picas en la barra de arriba :
un boton llamado view -> page layout preview

ahora la pagina tiene el tamaño de una hoja, acomodas tu PCB

regresas a file -> preview in browser 
y debes ver que tu PCB ya esta en el centro de la hoja

ahora si debes imprimir en tamaño CARTA y que la impresora imprima en tamaño CARTA y no en tamaño A4
por que si asi lo haces tendras problemas de escalas


----------



## marsou (May 14, 2014)

Efectivamente TRILO-BYTE, ahí estaba el problema. Ya esta impresa la prueba, he ajustado el ancho de las pistas y ha quedado del 10.

Mil gracias compi.


----------

